# Miniature Poodle Breeders in Florida



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

FloridaGal said:


> Hi! I'm in central Florida, and I'm finding it a little tricky to track down a good miniature poodle breeder. A lot of the locals breed poodle "mixes" (goldendoodles and such) which is not what I'm looking for at all, and not the kind of breeder I want.
> 
> So far I've found these breeders who don't do mixes and do have miniature poodles:
> 
> ...


poodlesonline.com lists two minipoo breeders in florida. the site requires proof of health testing before listing breeders.
good luck on finding your pup.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

From what I've heard either Anna-Ash or Posay would be good choices. Some people have a preference for solid or parti dogs; that might push your decision one direction or the other, as Posay breeds partis.

I like to see testing results posted to OFA.org. It shows the breeder is looking out for the future of the breed. I was able to locate tests for both Anna-Ash and Posay. I couldn't find any for the third. I also like to see some sort of competition history. Miniatures and toys, in particular, tend to drift towards stubby legs when breeders aren't being careful. Both Anna-Ash and Posay have bred champions; I couldn't find a record from the third. 

I would insist on seeing the results of health testing if you do go with the third breeder, not just an assurance that testing was done. Poodle Club of America recommends the following tests for miniature poodles:

Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA) DNA Test (PRCD Test)
DNA Based test from an approved laboratory.
Eye Examination by a Board Certified ACVO Ophthalmologist
CAER Exam
Patellar Luxation
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year
Hip Dysplasia (One of the following)
OFA Evaluation
PennHIP Evaluation


----------



## PurpleType (Sep 10, 2021)

Also in Florida and had a tough search. I was interested in Anna-Ash and reached out to her about five times, heard nothing, so gave up. I wound up expanding my search for breeders to outside of Florida. Good luck!!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

I would recommend Anna-ash in a heartbeat. She does her health testing, is active in akc and some in UKC ( not so much these last 2 yrs but I have seen her at a show this year). She is also very nice.


Posay has some nice dogs but hasn’t shown her newer dogs ( though keto is very cute and his puppies look nice).I haven’t seen them at any shows yet but it’s hard for some people to get out to them. 

If your wanting solids I love Barb Tannahill’s silver mini’s (VanTan) and she has sent several puppies to Florida. Does all health testing and shows in AKC.


----------



## FloridaGal (Dec 13, 2021)

I also found Acclaim Poodles by Ruthann Leroy, has anyone heard of them?


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

If you can make it out to Orlando this weekend there is a big AKC show, You may be able to meet people though handlers are usually really busy. Lots of dog goodies to buy though. I will be doing Nova’s hips tomorrow there so I hope some of the vendors will be set up.


----------

